# My ball python with her vivarium



## PyGoPaT (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi, this is my new home made terrarium for my ball python (regius), actually 2 cuz i'm baby sitting French toast's one








It's 120x50x50cm (1 inch=2,5cm)


























































++


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

thats a tight set up......... makes me want to get another snake....... are those plants real?>?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Wow, nice! are those real plants?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

Great use of live plants.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sweet python man, and tank to









i love my little ball python


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

that setup is great. bet the python loves it


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Amazing setup.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

looking good


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

nice i like the set up


----------



## PyGoPaT (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanx for those compliments dudes !









All plants are fake :bleh:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

amazing set up , looks like he has a good home!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

PyGoPaT said:


> Thanx for those compliments dudes !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 but they still look nice

how big is the ball pythong


----------



## PyGoPaT (Jun 16, 2003)

The snake is 70 cm (2,5 feet ?), it has born in 2003









++


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow that must feel right at home! Right on...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

PyGoPaT said:


> The snake is 70 cm (2,5 feet ?), it has born in 2003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mine is a little over 2ft and got him about a year ago as a baby

he is wild and mean as a mean mofo :laugh:


----------

